# Challenger Kit Build: progress update



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The build of the Challenger is progressing. At the present the testing of the boiler and engines are next but we continue to do other build aspects such as the tender.

Prior post link: Challenger build

The major build components forth coming are:

Engine testing
Boiler testing
Details boiler shell and tender shell
Steam piping
Backhead fittings
Smokebox fittings
Cab
Lights 

Here is a short video presenting the build time thus far using "snap shots" of key build aspects related to steps completed to date:


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got to stage 10 - engines are connected and air test has gone well! There is more friction in the Johnson bar than I would like and switching from forward to reverse has to be done with care. Frustrating as I took a lot of care with the valve gear to ensure everything moved freely so I need to do some work to track down the source of the friction.

Robert


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert

We did time one cylinder setup on the front engine (needs a bit more fine tuning) but seems to run well. We plan to time each engine separately then together for final unit performance. Let us know what you find with the friction situation.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles & Robert, 

I am in the process of putting all the Bling on the boiler shell and soon will be finished, but I have not yet fired the loco. However, based on Hans' experience with his loco and a couple of factory builts that have been test run, a considerable bit of the friction and resistance goes away after some run time. That being said, I still advocate the washer under the Shouldered screw to lock the two halves of the linkage in place. Also, I will not be putting a servo on the reverser -- even after break-in. I'm sure it may be possible, but the servo doesn't know when to back off if there's resistance, so the best thing to do is to keep the reverser changes manual. And this is no switch engine anyway! Good luck to all. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

We are going out to Zube Park again on Friday. I plan on running the Challenger agin. We are supposed to have beautiful weather.

I know you guys have enjoyed building the Challenger and I admire your work ethics, but I know all to well I would have been stuck a long time ago if I had ordered the kit.
Some day I plan on putting the throttle on R/c but right now, getting the feel of what the engine wants to do and how she reacts, I believe is much easier, manually.
Best of luck when you do fire them up.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I remember a forum entry about upgrading the valve gear connection between the front and rear engine. Can you point me to this. I am really struggling to get the valve gear on the front engine synchronized with the rear and I'm sure this is all down to the joint between the two. For example, full travel on the rear valve gear only translates to about 50% movement in the forward gear. 

All help gratefully received. 

Robert


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind, I saw the word "Synchronized" and went off on a tangent. You are trying to get the valve travel the same between the two valve gear, not trying to get them to move in unison.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Correct - I have no expectation that engines will be synchronised  but I need to have the lifting links in the same place for both engines.

Robert


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Robert, 

I think the post you're looking for is about one-third down on page three of the "Challenge will soon be on the workbench" thread. 

Text is: 

"Anybody following this thread may remember that I was considering adding a bracket to keep the reverser rods on the chassis centerline. But I found a better solution. I removed the shouldered screw that holds the two halves of the reverser linkage together. Next I drilled out a 2.6mm washer so it would fit on the shouldered screw. Then, with the washer on the screw, I re-installed the screw to re-connect the pieces of the linkage. This locks the two halves of the linkage and takes most of the slop out of the reverser system. While this seems counterintuitive since the front engine pivots, allowing the linkage to pivot creates all kinds of excess vertical and horizontal slop. And since the front half of the reverser linkage is a stainless round rod that can flex, the revised system can tolerate the pivoting action of the front engine while keeping both valve systems in synch."


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes

Ross has offered a viable solution but consideration could also be in the realm of "tried and true" from the Big Boy:


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished stage 14 and test fitted the boiler assembly on the frame - always an exciting moment when it starts to look like the real thing!

One big set back - I found a page of errata behind the ceramic sheet when I lined the fire box. This shows PS4 1.9 o-rings in place of the PS3 1.9 o-rings in the original instructions for some of the steam fittings. I haven't yet assessed how much work this is going to be but, I suspect, it won't be trivial :-(

Before I head onwards I also need to work on the valve gear - as you can see from the photo I still haven't got the rear and forward gear moving together synchronously. I want to get this finalized before I attach the boiler.










Robert


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert
Good to see your progress. This weekend we took off to enjoy a steam. The situation with the rings should not that time consuming.




Posted By zephyra on 18 Feb 2013 01:36 PM 

Finished stage 14 and test fitted the boiler assembly on the frame - always an exciting moment when it starts to look like the real thing!

One big set back - I found a page of errata behind the ceramic sheet when I lined the fire box. This shows PS4 1.9 o-rings in place of the PS3 1.9 o-rings in the original instructions for some of the steam fittings. I haven't yet assessed how much work this is going to be but, I suspect, it won't be trivial :-(

Before I head onwards I also need to work on the valve gear - as you can see from the photo I still haven't got the rear and forward gear moving together synchronously. I want to get this finalized before I attach the boiler.










Robert


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, enjoyed the video. Thanks again.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

Appreciate the feedback and there will be a posting of the tender completion once the MLS website has finish the scheduled maintenance


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 18 Feb 2013 01:36 PM 

Before I head onwards I also need to work on the valve gear - as you can see from the photo I still haven't got the rear and forward gear moving together synchronously. I want to get this finalized before I attach the boiler.



Robert
i've seen quite a few live steam articulated locomotives and since they are essentially made from two separate pair of independently running engines, there is no synchronization between the front and rear drivers. look at it this way, even if they start in sync, all it takes is a slight slip of either set of drivers and you'll be out of sync.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 23 Feb 2013 08:22 AM 
Posted By zephyra on 18 Feb 2013 01:36 PM 

Before I head onwards I also need to work on the valve gear - as you can see from the photo I still haven't got the rear and forward gear moving together synchronously. I want to get this finalized before I attach the boiler.



Robert
i've seen quite a few live steam articulated locomotives and since they are essentially made from two separate pair of independently running engines, there is no synchronization between the front and rear drivers. look at it this way, even if they start in sync, all it takes is a slight slip of either set of drivers and you'll be out of sync.

As was explained above, the term 'synchronised' was meant about having the valve gear operate the same amount on both front and rear engine.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Every time I look at these Challenger build threads I realize why I try to buy RTR. I understand the thrill it must be on completion, that you actually have built something so awesome and how by building you learn the engine inside and out. But.........I have a problem just changing the wicks on my "Jane" Loco.







Those who build these kits do not admit it, but there is a lot of talent involved in putting one together. It's not just bolting it together. It's all the tweeks and adjustments that are made by hand and file that go into it.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though I've built a number of Aster kits before, I'm coming to agree with you. This one has been very "challenging". My latest problem is driving me crazy - I'm in the the last phases of the build and noticed that the smoke stack seems slightly tilted to one side. I can't for the life of me work out why and I can't see anything wrong with the build so far. 

Robert


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04 Mar 2013 06:37 AM 
Every time I look at these Challenger build threads I realize why I try to buy RTR. I understand the thrill it must be on completion, that you actually have built something so awesome and how by building you learn the engine inside and out. But.........I have a problem just changing the wicks on my "Jane" Loco.







Those who build these kits do not admit it, but there is a lot of talent involved in putting one together. It's not just bolting it together. It's all the tweeks and adjustments that are made by hand and file that go into it. 

Steve

The true talent is to be recognized for those who made it possible to build a kit (and more so those scratch build). In building kits I find it possible based on: planning, persistence, patience and a whole lot of putting up with errors from the builder(me). 
Tell me, I’ll forget
Show me, I’ll remember 
Involve me, I’ll understand

Most recent step completed: Boiler fitting 

Speaking of Challengers: (see this an the area between Ogden, along the Weber Canyon brings me back to the days in Utah!). Most interesting is the greyhound in freight service (rare footage) and the technique of "kicking the caboose!"


----------

